# Cheekys Little Bouncy Bo



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

This is our teeny man Bo! I couldnt resist taking pictures of just him! He loves coming out to play but usually gets bombarded so we have alone time  lol! 










Get out of it! 

















Cute Picture:









Oh deep im captured! 









Quick Video!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww he's adorable! :love7: Loved the video! I love his little walk, hehe. Saw him trying to get at the treats.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i love that little bottom


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

foggy said:


> Aww he's adorable! :love7: Loved the video! I love his little walk, hehe. Saw him trying to get at the treats.


Thank you! Hes an adorable little thing haha Oh hes just eaten his dinner hence his big belly but he couldnt care he'd eat all day if i let him  lol



michele said:


> Oh i love that little bottom


Haha Thank you!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG I am in loveee!!! Hes adorable, look at his little tail, awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww what a cutie!!
Love his speedy walk. lol
Cute as a button!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> OMG I am in loveee!!! Hes adorable, look at his little tail, awwwwwwwwwww


Haha he is a cutie! You should see his zoomies! Its worse than that  haha 



Terri said:


> Awww what a cutie!!
> Love his speedy walk. lol
> Cute as a button!!


Thank you! Hes a cutie


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww, what a sweet, tiny little guy. The video made all my dogs run over to stare at my computer when they heard the puppies whine. lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Awww, what a sweet, tiny little guy. The video made all my dogs run over to stare at my computer when they heard the puppies whine. lol


Thank you! Yes they were all like hey i wanna play! Then they did and omg the fun! Haha ill post that video in a minute


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg how adorable?!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think he should come and live here.. with Daisy and Dustin


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Sooo cute! And this is why I NEED another chi! They are the sweetest!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I want that tiny baby so bad. He and Quigley would be terrific play mates! He is my favorite of your litter!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What an adorable little pup!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww so cute !


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

JRZL said:


> omg how adorable?!!


Thank you Leah! 



Daisydoo said:


> I think he should come and live here.. with Daisy and Dustin


Haha so you're planning on stealing two babies now  haha 



Milosmummy said:


> Sooo cute! And this is why I NEED another chi! They are the sweetest!


Thank you! Oh my they are one of the greatest breeds  (I cant be biased to other favourites! lol) 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I want that tiny baby so bad. He and Quigley would be terrific play mates! He is my favorite of your litter!


Thank you! Haha they'd make a handsome pair! I mean .. Mr Quigley is almost as cute as Bo you know  Im jokin Quigley you're gorgeous! 



pam6400 said:


> What an adorable little pup!





crawlin said:


> aww so cute !


Thank you!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Gahh what a sweeet little puppy!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Gahh what a sweeet little puppy!


Thank you!  He trots about like hes the boss  until he sees Dustin or Hopper! (The Gang leaders lol)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol I will have any of the lc but I think Dustin and daisy would be cute together


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Lol I will have any of the lc but I think Dustin and daisy would be cute together


 Dustin and Daisy would be a great pair and of course great names too!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

He is gorgeous x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The name will change to a glower name!! Gimme gimme


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

wot a cutie pie, i have just watched the video of all of them running around, you have your hands full


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> He is gorgeous x


Thank you!  x



Daisydoo said:


> The name will change to a glower name!! Gimme gimme


haha ill keep you in mind 



tulula's mum said:


> wot a cutie pie, i have just watched the video of all of them running around, you have your hands full


Thank you Tracey! Haha i know theyre little monsters D lol


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

cuuuute x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Cash said:


> cuuuute x


Thank you!


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

how much does he weight now? He looks sooo tiny.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

MoochiBaby said:


> how much does he weight now? He looks sooo tiny.


Thank you! He is just about 330grams.


----------



## Queen Frida (May 11, 2010)

Why do you have to live so far away. Frida has a massive crush on that little dolly! He's such a cute little man.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

He is adorable!! Such a cute little thing! Joy perked right up when I watched the video and she heard him squeeking lol!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Queen Frida said:


> Why do you have to live so far away. Frida has a massive crush on that little dolly! He's such a cute little man.


Haha Thank you! HE really is!



dmccaughan said:


> He is adorable!! Such a cute little thing! Joy perked right up when I watched the video and she heard him squeeking lol!


Thank you!! I love Joy, shes adorable! Reminds me of Pebbles lol


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Thank you! He is just about 330grams.


That's just under 12 oz. He is so dang cute. I am serious, send him to Georgia!


----------

